# selenelion wednesday



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

selenelion
The moon is blood red when it happens.
Anyone see this biblical?


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

These are markers for the prophecy..
WW3 is near..
Prep Up!!
:shock:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Will said:


> selenelion
> The moon is blood red when it happens.
> Anyone see this biblical?


I saw the last one and the moon didn't look "blood red" to me.

A blood red moon is not that uncommon of an occurrence. As for one occurring during a Jewish Holiday, here is a list of the dates that it has happened before:

1. 162-163 C.E. (Common Era)
2. 795-796 C.E.
3. 842-843 C.E.
4. 860-861 C.E.
5. 1493-1494 C.E.
6. 1949-1950 C.E.
7. 1967-1968 C.E.
8. 2014-2015 C.E.

It has not happened that often, but I am not sure that you can say that things happened on those dates that has had tremendous meanings for all of mankind.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Will said:


> selenelion
> The moon is blood red when it happens.
> Anyone see this biblical?


NO I Don't

Heavenly signs are the sixth seal, which happens after the Great Tribulation and are a supernatural sign whereas the current tetrad is a natural event occurring at intervals as shown by the above dates


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Will said:


> selenelion
> The moon is blood red when it happens.
> Anyone see this biblical?


Even if it is biblical don't worry about that. Worry about strengthening your relationship with God, and you will be fine. Have faith hey has a plan for us all.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Significant events have happened to the Jewish people on a blood moon historically going back to Moses. I can not prophetise anything but it is something to be aware of. We are set to have many in a short period of time then nothing for a while.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

but the strange thing about this one is that it happened between the Passover and Yom Kippur

not one but two. April14th and 0ctober 8th

April 14th
1865 - President Abraham Lincoln is shot by John Wilkes Booth at Ford's Theater
1894 - 1st public showing of Thomas Edison's kinetoscope (moving pictures)
1903 - Dr Harry Plotz discovers vaccine against typhoid (NYC)
1912 - RMS Titanic hits an iceberg at 11.40pm off Newfoundland
1935 - Black Sunday: The worst sandstorm ravages US midwest (creates the Dust Bowl)
1981 - 1st Space Shuttle-Columbia 1-returns to Earth

Passover 2014 began in the evening of
Monday, April 14

Yom Kippur is the Day of Atonement where judgment is sealed

the Eclipse is happening between Yom Kippur and Sukkot
Sukkot (Hebrew: סוכות or סֻכּוֹת, sukkōt, or sukkos, Feast of Booths, Feast of Tabernacles) is a Biblical holiday celebrated on the 15th day of the month of Tishrei (late September to late October). It is one of the three biblically mandated festivals Shalosh regalim on which Jews were commanded to make a pilgrimage to the Temple in Jerusalem.

The Three Pilgrimage Festivals, known as the Shalosh Regalim (שלוש רגלים), are three major festivals in Judaism - Pesach (Passover), Shavuot (Weeks), and Sukkot (Tents or Booths)

not sure what is relevant between June 3rd and 5th but
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transit_of_Mercury

that would be the Sun turning black as a cloth sackcloth something used to carry messages Mercury

yeah the only earthquake wasn't that big only an 8.2

but that it looks like to events such as Moon and Sun and to it maybe sometime numeracy oriented message

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Iquique_earthquake

Iquiqu. e

personally I think there's multiple layers to prophecy. it's there are seven seals there 7 layers to the messages themselves

internet itself is the means of on covering the message because the messages view through the internet which is the great deceiver bearing the mark of the beast. 666 which is www World Wide Web

the number 6 is W in Jewish Kabbalah

this was the exact same system that led to the sodoku read that gave the sign of the great Tsunami in Japan

there's words that have meaning and numbers that relate to sequences and layers of that mean iq u iq u e and 8.2 is definitely a message related to this sunny Leone and the Passover and Yom Kippur and the transit of Mercury

I don't understand what's relevant about the transit of mercury other than that mercury was used to inoculate disease but your small pox and now the ebola viris is here

remember the temple is not one sided there for the seals are not simply seven seals put at seven seals in three dimensions which is 7 X 7 X 7 which each field needing to be revealed 49 timeswhich is the generation that shall not passthe words in a related not simply of New Year meaning its a interrelated meaning the ties into the Great Pyramid or something along those linesI think it's much more cryptic then people take it at face value its all the signs that lead up to the event no one knows for certain until they know but we know when these things start to come together that the time is near

there's little doubt that the sign of the times being spring in the Arab Spring r8 related ideas and that this has happened during Passover

it is also likely not a coincidence of the story of Damascus and the fact I decided held his election during civil war on Weeks

the retrograde transit is October 16th until november 4th
This starts one week. which is 7 days

you may say but there is no transit of Mercury on June 3rd well this one was special

On June 3, 2014, the Curiosity rover on the planet Mars observed the planet Mercury transiting the Sun, marking the first time a planetary transit has been observed from a celestial body besides Earth.

this was the same day that over 500 light years away a giant earth like planet was observed

now this is where the number 7 reappears by omission

The interval between one November transit and the next November transit may be 7, 13, or 33 years; the interval between one May transit and the next May transit may be 13 or 33 years

the significance of 13 and 33 is totally unknown to me though

the only thing that comes to mind is the age of adulthood

1333

this looks like one wwwif turn sideways. the significance is unknown
-
W
W
W

Now we have
Iq u iq u e
8.2
1333 or -WWW

but what does it all mean?

the thing that stands out most is the letter e

E: The Fifth Letter
The ancestor to our modern day letter 'E' was probably an Egyptian heiroglyph. One of the likeliest heiroglyphs is one the Semites called hillul, which translates to 'jubilation'. It showed a figure with its arms raised above its head - probably in the act of praying, though to modern Americans it might also strongly resemble the 'GOAL!' gesture used during football games.

In Semitic languages like Phoenician and Hebrew, our 'E' was drawn on a left-to-right slant, and it had a long, straight tail descending past the last of the three bars. Unlike our letter, those three bars were written on the left side of the center bar, so that it looks backwards to us today. To the Phoenicians and other Semites the letter was called hê, and it stood for the sound /h/.

When the Greeks took over the Phoenician language they adapted the letter to epsilon, and used it for the sound /e/. The letter 'E' as we use it today is mostly unchanged from the Greek epsilon, which was drawn the way we write it today.

FACT: E is the most commonly used letter in the English language. Hold onto that bit of info for your next trivia game night!"

of course internet leads us back to the idea of the game last hundred sodoku this time is trivia

e is also the first letter in e bola

e. Common theme which is the second dimension of the e and ebola connection

and what's and covered from this is
hillul

I have a feeling it might relate to the three Jewish holidays

but it's also a question of the 3 W's and the factors 3 holidays

it's literally shocking what was uncovered Isis

or rather sham

the great deceiver

the internet returns the dictionary when looking up hillul
Pronunciation: \ḵə̇¦lülhəˈshām\
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s):
Etymology: Hebrew ḥillūl hashshēm desecration of the name (of God)
: an act in contravention of Jewish religious or ethical principles that is regarded as

THe fifth hillul is a prepping video
Introducing the Blue Hill UL - II:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, aren't you just a pilgrim? 

Good travelling, self-friend ~


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think I figured out why its 8.2

Bible verses separated into two sections chapter and the passage

for some reason the message seems to be for the masons who are the church in Philadelphia

revelations 8.2 is the seals or the announcement
8:2 nd I saw the seven angels which stood before God; and to them were given seven trumpets.

the angels are the messengers to spread the word of God

it was cloudy here today did anybody get to see it

4 1333 Google returns (gog)

Another parable spake he unto them; The kingdom of heaven is like unto leaven, which a woman took, and" hid in three measures" of meal, till the whole was leavened.

three measures of meal refers to the three feasts

7 13 33
P
may refer to dates

the significance of 7 and 13 is fairly well known 7 is a lucky number 13 is an unlucky number 33 is two 3s which once again shows the pattern of sets of 2 with three measures

in each of these three measures to our pairs such as the two moons and one is a unique sign which allows the message to progress

7:13 returns
Enter the narrow gate, for the gate is wide and the road is spacious which leads to destruction, and many are those who are going in it.

this is even more shocking 7 1333 ties in the Masons and Philadelphia
http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/hardtruth/13_33_freemason_sig.htm

7 "To the angel of the church in Philadelphia write: These are the words of him who is holy and true, who holds the key of David. What he opens no one can shut, and what he shuts no one can open. 8 I know your deeds. See, I have placed before you an open door that no one can shut. I know that you have little strength, yet you have kept my word and have not denied my name. 9 I will make those who are of the synagogue of Satan, who claim to be Jews though they are not, but are liars--I will make them come and fall down at your feet and acknowledge that I have loved you. 10 Since you have kept my command to endure patiently, I will also keep you from the hour of trial that is going to come upon the whole world to test those who live on the earth. 11 I am coming soon. Hold on to what you have, so that no one will take your crown. 12 Him who overcomes I will make a pillar in the temple of my God. Never again will he leave it. I will write on him the name of my God and the name of the city of my God, the new Jerusalem, which is coming down out of heaven from my God; and I will also write on him my new name. 13 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.

This is what google returns for revelations 7:13:33

it goes from verse 7 to 13 but omits the 33
Remember, therefore, what you have received and heard; obey it, and repent. But if you do not wake up, I will come like a thief, and you will not know at what time I will come to you.

mercury is the roman name for hermes hermes is known as the god of thieves

all I can think of is the Liberty Bell

this is all Google returns for that
The spacecraft, Mercury capsule #11, was named Liberty Bell 7 and piloted by astronaut Virgil I. "Gus" Grissom

which is somewhat of a dead end

I don't really get the significance of Virgil Gus Grissom. I.however that line. Seem familiar both the line of the WWW and the daughter of the two verses. VGGjust stands out why that

so tall so this voice to text is having fun with this Google Nexus 5

I did get a pair though VGG. But V is quite a dead end

V is the Masonic symbol isn't it the angle ruler thing

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square...ister_-_Holzschnitt_von_Jost_Amman_-_1536.svg

I would suggest reading the Illuminati Freemason link above

I think the message must be in there at this point

I found a link with Josh Anmon

it's the name again virtual. - virgil
Virgil Solis

Vgg
S oli S
Oli.

like well all mixed up but also the. The line the line and the dotwhich oddly makes me think of Morse code

also brings me back to the name Virgil if you notice it's almost a set of the two plus the letters

V ir g il

stands out of course is the r and the l. 
very similar except the one is straight ahead and the other has 2 points the curve and the straight line

also this other tidbit of trivia
Grissom's spacecraft, Liberty Bell 7, was lost on July 21st, 1961 when the hatch prematurely ... He was not only one of the original Mercury 7, but like many of them was a 33° Scottish Rite Freemason.

pick up lost on this one at this point is it's turned into math. Geometry parobolas etc..
http://cstl.syr.edu/fipse/graphb/Unit8/Unit8a.html

maybe just has to do with ebola growth no idea anyway that's quite a little of venture


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I see the selenelion blood moon is out now. It's a rare thing for sure but I'm not sure it's an omen...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just a question since this is a topic. If we are to watch the heavens for signs as the bible says why is astrology frowned upon? Kinda the same thing? Watching the heavens for signs?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This whole craze about the blood moon reminds me of those hale bopp freaks. Just sayin.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Will said:


> I think I figured out why its 8.2
> 
> Bible verses separated into two sections chapter and the passage
> 
> ...


"This is your brain... and this is your brain on drugs".


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing strange happened around here. I'm good to go nothing to worry about.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> This whole craze about the blood moon reminds me of those hale bopp freaks. Just sayin.


Got your quarters and your Nikes?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

the question of why it was trivia is what was eating at me a bit today so I thought maybe the trivia stood for tribulation as the BMV is often switched in Latin what I found was also interesting and seems to tie in the idea of A group of 3 objects I would guess two are the same and one is different

"the place where three roads meet" (tri + via);

but where is the place where three roads meet

and mercury is brought back into it again too
The trivium is implicit in the De nuptiis Philologiae et Mercurii ("On the Marriage of Philology and Mercury"), by Martianus

note that the Philadelphia theme sort of Li appears to with Church of Philadelphia or philology which ties into the idea of Masons and Philadelphia because the Masons are the lodge so philology

the code itself is locked within the concept of the medieval Europe when the Bible itself was codified
The Trivium is a systematic method of critical thinking used to derive factual certainty from information perceived with the five senses - sight, sound, taste, tact, and smell. In the medieval university, the trivium was the lower division of the seven liberal arts, and comprised grammar, logic, and rhetoric.[1] and translated into English from Latin and prior to Latin from Greek or Aramaic

3 roads to the meeting room the same place as the medieval church where is there a place where the crusades met with 3 roads

note that the two parts were try and via with the plus sign a separate which is also the symbol of the cross
De nuptiis Philologiae et Mercurii ("On the Marriage of Philology and Mercury"), by Martianus

we have marriage and Martin es with to Mars

mares is the great deceiver also known as the Angel Michael for Michael

Riage and tianus. makes absolutely no sense though

Ri age tian us. now I simply don't understand what that supposed to mean

-r -I. -a looks like upside down e -g e t I a. -n upside down u -u -s

the letters of the code but I still don't get it the place where three roads meet


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Will said:


> the question of why it was trivia is what was eating at me a bit today so I thought maybe the trivia stood for tribulation as the BMV is often switched in Latin what I found was also interesting and seems to tie in the idea of A group of 3 objects I would guess two are the same and one is different
> 
> "the place where three roads meet" (tri + via);
> but where is the place where three roads meet
> ...


Seriously, are you just doing a copy/paste from some obscure textbook? Because if you are, you are missing a few paragraphs between what you have pasted...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

no it the code is tied between the Bible and internet internet provides other sources from the information and its related code if you notice all the numbers or letters of they are really pretty freaky but true and where am I at now is trying to figure out what the significance is of the place where three roads meet what I found so far is once againsort of freaky
The Crossroads in Oedipus the King Page 1

if you follow the link on Google Google is Gog. now I realize the sign should be very clear on that page its latest because of the letters and the symbol of the Mason is repeated now the significance of Laius is completely secondary to the Key of Solomon

Laius. L -a-i-u-s

it's actually really complex but is much is revealed to let you know that you're following the pieces

each is relevant because it has a meaning that relates to the overall idea its the idea of the trivium which is grammar logic and so on and so forth last time it was sodoku which was related to the great tsuinami

of course there's no signs to this why so everybody anybody who understands that the relations just need to know where to look but once again it's not meaningful unless you understand the meaning but the science to it is simple it's the letters that are repeated are the code of the key that allows you to find the next meaning for the next level and each one is this sequence and it unlocks the overall ideait may be something sorta like what nastradamus was all about

I can only say it is a bit of a game that relates between the bible and google and other sources the revealed such as the book by marty a switch I haven't looked at yet

I'm more behind this thing than in front of it to be honest but it is startlingly. sequential and follows a pattern
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_of_Solomon

O d( curve and straight line) I p (reverse curve and straight line) u. straight line curve straight line s curve curve curve

Oedipus (US /ˈɛdɨpəs/ or UK /ˈiːdɨpəs/; Ancient Greek: Οἰδίπους Oidípous meaning "swollen foot") was a mythical Greek king of Thebes. A tragic hero in Greek mythology, Oedipus accidentally fulfilled the prophecy, despite his efforts not to, that he would kill his father and marry his mother, and thereby bring disaster on his city and his family.
Laius wished to thwart a prophecy, which said that his child would grow up to murder his father and marry his mother. Thus, he fastened the infant's feet together with a large pin and left him to die on a mountainside. The baby was found on Kithairon by shepherds and raised by King Polybus and Queen Merope in the city of Corinth. Oedipus learned from the oracle at Delphi of the prophecy, but believing he was fated to murder Polybus and marry Merope, he left Corinth. Heading to Thebes, Oedipus met an older man in a chariot coming the other way on a narrow road. The two quarreled over who should give way, which resulted in Oedipus killing the stranger and continuing on to Thebes. He found that the king of the city (Laius) had been recently killed and that the city was at the mercy of the Sphinx. Oedipus answered the monster's riddle correctly, defeating it and winning the throne of the dead king and the hand in marriage of the king's widow, his mother, Jocasta.

Kithairon

Colonus
he found refuge in a grove of trees called Colonus. By this time, warring factions in Thebes wished him to return to that city, believing that his body would bring it luck. However, Oedipus died at Colonus, and the presence of his grave there was said to bring good fortune to Athens.

The range was the scene of many events in Greek mythology and was especially sacred to Dionysus.[citation needed] Oedipus was exposed on the mountain, while Aktaion and Pentheus were both dismembered on its slopes. It was also the place where Heracles hunted and killed the Lion of Cithaeron.

In historic times, the mountain acted as a backdrop to the Battle of Plataea of 479 BC and was the scene of much skirmishing before the battle itself. In later times fortifications were built both at Plataea and Erythrai as the mountain formed the disputed natural border between Athens and Thebes.

The people of Plataea also personified the mountain as their primal king: "The Plataians know of no king except Asopus and Kithairon before him, holding that the latter gave his name to the mountain, the former to the river". (Pausanias 9.1.1)

It leads to hecate but why?Goddess of magic, crossroads, moon, ghosts and necromancy

triple hecate
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hecate
http://www.hecatescauldron.org/Understand Hecate and Her History.htm


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Will said:


> no it the code is tied between the Bible and internet internet provides other sources from the information and its related code if you notice all the numbers or letters of they are really pretty freaky but true and where am I at now is trying to figure out what the significance is of the place where three roads meet what I found so far is once againsort of freaky
> The Crossroads in Oedipus the King Page 1


Okay, just a question;

Besides your TV or radio, do you hear voices when nobody is around?
If so, you skipped your meds today.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The only thing I saw was increase of pestilence and rise of martial law in 3 places, for the purpose of increasing pestilence and facilitating invasion and selective imprisonment without recourse. Those were news events that caught my eye.
As to the rest of it, I just don't have a clue....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

hectate is the goddess of the moon in addition to women's menstrual cycles and there's only two more full moons left this year put the kering on the 6th of the month the 6th of November and the 6th of December

2014
Nov
6
22:23
Thu
2014
Dec
6
12:27
Sun

the 26 is what is ommited but it's also the sequence we have22nd 23rd 2014th 27

is the twelfth to 27 Hanukkah. why is the 26 left outand what is the significance of thezero and one is at the dot and dash again . -

here are the dates of full moons and their times between the first selenelion and the second
then the last two full moons of the year

2014
Apr
15
07:42
Tue
2014
May
14
19:16
Wed
2014
Jun
13
04:11
Fri
2014
Jul
12
11:25
Sat
2014
Aug
10
18:09
Sun
2014
Sep
9
01:38
Tue
2014
Oct
8
10:51
Wed
2014
Nov
6
22:23
Thu
2014
Dec
6
12:27
Sun

I'm starting to wonder about the word itself even

S elene ion

Sion

Zion
lion
ion

The s is unique but two curves. S. The ele. And ene. ion. "i" is the dot and dash o is cycle and then n. ? Sin
the fact that the last lien happened just after the Day of Atonement or judgement day it's something to least consider I think there is perhaps some cabalism that could be drawn from all this

something that stands out in the dates is

1980 - Gus G, Greek guitarist and songwriter (Firewind, Mystic Prophecy, and Dream Evil) it's pretty cryptic and it seems to be mostly meaningless as far as a meaning to it but it does stand out
Firewind is a Greek power metal band. Formed in 1998, the group is currently signed to Century Media Records and was originally a small project created by guitarist, Gus G. to showcase his demo, Nocturnal Symphony in 1998. Firewind later became a full band over three years later when they recorded their debut album, Between Heaven and Hell.

I don't know I got nothing on the 12th

Christian Feast Day:
December 12 (Eastern Orthodox liturgics)
Edburga of Minster-in-Thanet
Feast of the Apparition of Our Lady of Guadalupe (Mexico)
Vicelinus
Constitution Day (Russia, 1993-2005)
Feast of Masá'il ("Questions"), the first day of the 15th month of the Bahá'í calendar (Bahá'í Faith)
Jamhuri Day, celebrates the independence of Kenya from Britain in 1963.
Neutrality Day (Turkmenistan)

the most significant event was December 12 1991. when Russia declared independence from the USSR

did the high priest a leads to from Google

it seems to be the key because it has the word revelation in it

_Feast of Masá'il
It is not permissible to ask questions from Him Whom God will make manifest, except that which well beseemeth Him. For His station is that of the Essence of divine Revelation... Whatever evidence of bounty is witnessed in the world, is but an image of His bounty; and every thing owes its existence to His Being... The Bayán is, from beginning to end, the repository of all of His attributes, and the treasury of both His fire and His light. Should anyone desire to ask questions, he is allowed to do so only in writing, that he may derive ample understanding from His written reply and that it may serve as a sign from his Beloved. However, let no one ask aught that may prove unworthy of His lofty station. -- The Báb

it ends three days after the 27th though..

this is a striking message thoughnot just for the purpose of filibuster
Know thou assuredly that the essence of all the Prophets of God is one and the same. Their unity is absolute. God, the Creator, saith: There is no distinction whatsoever among the Bearers of My Message. They all have but one purpose; their secret is the same secret. To prefer one in honor to another, to exalt certain ones above the rest, is in no wise to be permitted. Every true Prophet hath regarded His Message as fundamentally the same as the Revelation of every other Prophet gone before Him. If any man, therefore, should fail to comprehend this truth, and should consequently indulge in vain and unseemly language, no one whose sight is keen and whose understanding is enlightened would ever allow such idle talk to cause him to waver in his belief. -- Bahá'u'lláh

interesting. On Eastern Orthodox feast
All fixed commemorations below celebrated on December 25 by Orthodox Churches on the Old Calendar.[note 1]
For December 12th, Orthodox Churches on the Old Calendar commemorate the Saints listed on November 29.

Well I think I lost the rabbit on this I'd let me to spruce Island I think I'm off course now

Life on Spruce Island[edit]
Herman moved to Spruce Island around 1811 to 1817.[25] The island is separated from Kodiak by a mile-wide strait, making it ideal for hermit life. Herman named his hermitage "New Valaam." He wore simple clothes and slept on a bench covered with a deerskin. When asked how he could bear to be alone in the forest, he replied, "I am not alone. God is here, as God is everywhere."

some trivia for you. no that wasn't meant to be suggestive

http://deathtotheworld.com/photos/spruce-island-new-valaam/
https://www.google.ca/search?q=new+...a=X&ei=o-w1VMfxBM6nyATokIHYDQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg

From 1808 to 1818, Spruce Island was the hermitage of Herman of Alaska, later glorified as a saint and considered the patron saint of the Orthodox Church in the Americas. The island is a site of pilgrimages by Orthodox Christians.

In 2008, researchers led by the mayor of the northern Siberian city Yakutsk alleged that the island should legally still belong to the Russian Orthodox Church, as it would not have been included in the Alaska Purchase

there are two different calendars currently in use among various Orthodox churches, two dates are listed: the first date is the date on the traditional Julian Calendar, the second date, after the slash, is the same day on the modern Gregorian Calendar:
July 27/August 9-Glorification: This is the anniversary of the joint-glorification (canonization) of Herman of Alaska as a saint in 1970.
November 15/28-Repose: This is the anniversary of the actual death of Saint Herman.
December 13/25-Repose: Due to an error in record keeping, this was originally thought to be the day of Saint Herman's death, and because of the long-established tradition of celebrating his memory on this day, it has remained a feast day. It is more likely that this is the day he was buried. For those Orthodox Christians who follow the Julian Calendar, this day falls on December 25 of the Gregorian Calendar, and thus provides a spiritual alternative to what some believe to be the increasingly secularized celebration of Christmas

Repose?

Repose is a word meaning "rest" or "calmness".

the Mexican sign seems very clear it's definitely this page.https://www.crossroadsinitiative.co...ady_of_Guadalupe_Story_of_the_Apparition.html

, mother, and crone and she is connected to death and regeneration. Hecate is the holder of the keys to the underworld and allows hope of re-birth and transformation

could this hectate be related to the rapture

seems like I have no idea where to go with this nowHecate Enthroned - Virulent Rapture (full album): 




yeah definitely a wrong turn here I need to figure out what happens on the 27 this year

I think I'm pretty certain it's leading to the Shabbat
Shabbat or Shabbos is the Jewish day of rest and seventh day of the week, on which religious Jews remember the Biblical creation of the heavens and the earth in six days and the Exodus of the Hebrews, and look forward to a future Messianic Age.

I have the feeling the repose to Shabbat specifically relate to the Orthodox Church and Jews but I don't understand why they're LinkedIn what is the significance of the dates in between for some reason the 22nd and the 23rd are important whereas the 24th is really important because it's marked with the conclusion. & I wish the 25th is completelyomitted but it's pretty clear what that day means to everybody so much like it doesn't need to be said its the birth of Christ on celebration of the birth of Christ but also Christmas
Traditionally, three festive meals are eaten: in the evening, in the morning, and late in the afternoon. The evening dinner typically begins with kiddush and another blessing recited over two loaves of challah. Shabbat is closed the following evening with a havdalah blessing. 
if we count back from Shabbat what we have is December 21st as the first day which happens to be the. Winter solistice
recalls solis from before.

2012 to 2014 is 2 years. once again two cycles with one in between which happens to be the number 13 the second number will be 33

According to Jewish tradition, the three Sabbath meals (Friday night, Saturday lunch, and Saturday late afternoon) and two holiday meals (one at night and lunch the following day) each begin with two complete loaves of bread.[5] This "double loaf" (in Hebrew: lechem mishneh) commemorates the manna that fell from the heavens when the Israelites wandered in the desert for forty years after the Exodus from Egypt according to Jewish religious belief. The manna did not fall on Sabbath or holidays; instead, a double portion would fall the day before the holiday or sabbath.[6] Each single loaf is sometimes woven with six strands. Together, both loaves have twelve which may represent each tribe of Israel. Other numbers of strands commonly used are three, five and seven. Occasionally twelve are used, referred to as a "Twelve Tribes" challah.

ade with eggs, is the Jewish Sabbath‑and‑holiday bread.
We Also Recommend

Also
Babka

Also
Pumkin Challah

Also
The Great Challah Debate

It is surrounded by folklore and tradition and loaded with symbolism. On festive occasions a blessing is said over two loaves, symbolizing the two portions of the manna that was distributed on Fridays to the children of Israel during their Exodus from Egypt. The breads are covered on the table by a decorative challah cover or a white napkin, which represents the dew that collected on the manna in the morning. Poppy and sesame seeds sprinkled on the bread also symbolize the manna that fell from heaven.
Challah is made in various sizes and shapes, all of which have a meaning. Braided ones, which may have three, four, or six strands, are the most common, and because they look like arms intertwined, symbolize love. Three braids symbolize truth, peace, and justice. Twelve humps from two small or one large braided bread recall the miracle of the 12 loaves for the 12 tribes of Israel. Round loaves, ?where there is no beginning and no end,? are baked for Rosh Hashanah to symbolize continuity. Ladder and hand shapes are served at the meal before the fast of Yom Kippur?the ladder signifying that we should ascend to great heights, the hand that we may be inscribed for a good year. On Purim, small triangular loaves symbolize Haman?s ears; at Shavuot, two oblongs side by side represent the Tablets of the Law. The bulkah is a segmented rectangular challah. Sweet challahs with honey or raisins are baked during the festive season to bring joy and happiness.
The name ?challah? is derived from the Hebrew word used for ?portion? in the Biblical commandment ?of the first of your dough you shall give unto the Lord a portion for a gift throughout your generations.? Jews were biblically commanded to separate from their doughs one twenty‑fourth and give it to the kohanim (priests) every Sabbath.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Either I just came down with Ebola or this post is making blood shoot out of my eyes!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

See Will's post above;

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I want to read Will's posts before he edits them.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

this one's for you kid
looking at you can

king.com if you go to dot dash us idea





I came back to say I think I figured out the dot and dash

or at least the.

Daesh is the Arab acronym for ISIL

I think kobane maybe one of the places were three roads meet

it goes east and west and north and south but north is the border which is blocked off by the Turkish military


they are killing the Kurds not sure why this would be their father and Turkey is their mother and Turkey is ignoring the battle so it is blinded itself to what's going onmaybe 

of course this little me make sense if there was a reason why the kurds would be the father of ISIL


Dr dada died of ebola. Da ish esh ie ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> this one's for you kid
> looking at you can
> 
> king.com if you go to dot dash us idea
> ...


Damn it Will! (Sorry DD, I had to use this)

I wanted to read the post BEFORE you edited it!


----------

